# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  HELP! Briot Accura CX - Stylus not moving

## sunglasses0

I have a Briot Accura CX which I have been using for half a year now with no issues.

Few days ago I powered it on to do a large batch of jobs and it came up with a message - Battery Voltage Low.

I did not think much of it as it did not affect operation of the machine and I was able to complete all the jobs.

Yesterday I powered on the machine and as it went through the initial checks where it does all the movements on the scanner and the edger I noticed the stylus did not do any movements.

I then went to do a scan and it came up with a message "Tracer not present".

I tried powering off and on a few times to no avail.

So far from researching the internet I found that to fix the Battery Voltage Low issue I must leave the machine powered on for 14 days.

However, is there anything I can do for the stylus issue?

I am in UK and the technician contact I have said he will be available in 3 weeks time to look into repairing this problem.

Is there anything I can do while I wait in case it is a simple fix?

I have not even been able to figure out how to open the top cover of the to have a closer look. I have the key for machine, but the cover does not lift off. Also the Briot Manual does not say how to open the top cover.

Any advice would be appreciated.

----------


## jefe

To open the machine, there's a place for a key-type thing on the upper part of the back of the cover.  Once it's unlocked, the cover lifts off.

I always left my machine on to avoid the low battery problem.

That machine has issues with a special ribbon cable linked to the stylus.  It twists and turns every time one traces a frame or lens.  Once it gets worn, there are problems with tracer, and the only solution is to replace the expensive ribbon cable.

I owned an Accura seven years ago, and I was very happy to throw it away.

----------


## sunglasses0

I think all I can do is just open it up and inspect the ribbon cable in that case.

However I cannot figure out how to open the machine. I do not want to damage anything, but after turning the key whichever way the machine still does not want to open up. The key that I was using is located above the main "edger guard" door in the middle as seen in picture.

----------


## jefe

> I think all I can do is just open it up and inspect the ribbon cable in that case.
> 
> However I cannot figure out how to open the machine. I do not want to damage anything, but after turning the key whichever way the machine still does not want to open up. The key that I was using is located above the main "edger guard" door in the middle as seen in picture.


Your key is located in a different place than mine.  After turning the key, try tilting the cover toward you.      I don't think it will be helpful to inspect the cable.  It is unlikely to be severed and there may be no visible damage or wear.  One or more of the skinny wires may be cracked or broken.

----------


## theocy

I am so happy that i got rid of this machine and bought myself a nidek edger. Used the accura cx for 10 years. So many problems, so much anxiety. Make yourself a favor and invest into something more reliable.

----------


## edix911

You need to resolder new 2,4V Ni-MH battery on motherboard. Before doing this you can try to do system re-initiation by pressing and holding 3 &⬆simultaneously while powering on your edger. It can temporary solve problems before resoldering new battery.

----------

